# Peppers and "snow" question...



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

With the supposed snow/rain that may come to Muskegon, should I be picking all of my peppers regardless of ripeness? There has been nothing said about frost and it isnt going to be cold long..... Next week in the 50's. If I remember right, I left them on in the past when we have gotten a little snow. This year I have a lot more than in the past and I dont want them to go to waste. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

According to the news, they said to pick all tomatoes and peppers and such if you want to save them. I know that we have a frost warning for tonight..... Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I hear ya Ice..... "they" say this and that but then again, they are the people that can keep a job when they are only 20% right  I think that I will go out and put a tarp over the garden, it isnt that big. From what I remember, the plants have lived a light snowing in the past. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cover your peppers with any type of plastic you have, trah bags or sheet drops that paint stores sell.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

ran out in the snow last night and covered everything with tarps and garbage bags. There was a pretty thick layer of frost/ice on them but NOT the plants


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've had plastic bags on mine for the past couple of nights. So far so good.


----------

